# Business Opportunity



## gpcentre32

Seeking expressions of interest from a suitably qualified/experienced (single male preferred to work with existing male owner) to re-develop an existing business. The business currently operates as a budget guesthouse and therapy rooms in Lismore NSW. I have developed a business model to create a unique facility that will offer affordable stays for individuals and small groups and a spa and therapy rooms for the public. You should be motivated, reliable, visionary, and well presented. Desirable skills: marketing (internet savvy), a therapy skill, eye for detail, organisational skills, confident and an open mind. Accommodation is available. It is envisaged this would be a partnership with the right applicant.


----------



## Bhavana

Hello guys,

I'm soon going to be applying for Vetassess under 141311 (hotel Manager).
But I'm extremely confused what employment proofs I need to submit. Cause I read many people under this got negative outcome because they didn't meet minimum nominated work requirements.
Please help.


----------

